# PowerDrive v2 Pedal issue



## KevinWI (Apr 9, 2013)

Thought I'd throw this out there for those who may be experiencing issues with their control pedal.

I bought my V2 last March.....this winter I was cleaning my boat in the garage and accidentally stepped on the pedal...but noticed the blades didn't turn like they should have....so I took a closer look. Between mid-range speeds on cont or momentary it did not work. 
last year while fishing I thought at times I was running out of battery and I could only fight current/wind at high speed....stupid me for not realizing the pedal wasn't working.

I called Minn-kota, they suggested dunking it in water to clean dirt out....so I did...and it actually worked...until it dried out...then same problem.
So Minn-kota told me to bring it to a dealer to have a look...was still under warranty. (had to bring both the pedal and motor in) The guy took a quick look at the pedal for dirt...but there wasn't any....said it was a bad contact board where the magnet slides.....they ended up replacing the pedal under warranty. Just picked it up yesterday.
After only a year use...and I don't fish hard...maybe once a week...Sounded to me this was a common problem.....has to be a design issue.

Just thought this may help some of you out experiencing problems.

Also, if you have any aftermarket parts on your motor that didn't come with it, it will void the warranty....and I mean even minn kota parts.....only one that doesn't is the mounting bracket. Weed props, i pilot, etc will all void the warranty.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Apr 18, 2013)

Good to know! I picked up a PD V2 last year and am planning on putting an ipilot on, so at least I wont have the pedal to worry about!

Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## KevinWI (Jun 1, 2013)

just a quick note.....dealer told me that anything added to the TM voids the warranty...even MinnKota add ons.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316949#p316949 said:


> KevinWI » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]just a quick note.....dealer told me that anything added to the TM voids the warranty...even MinnKota add ons.



Not exactly. MinnKota (like any company) would have to show a Nexus to the add on that caused the item to fail.


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=309722#p309722 said:


> KevinWI » 09 Apr 2013, 08:13[/url]"]Thought I'd throw this out there for those who may be experiencing issues with their control pedal.
> 
> I bought my V2 last March.....this winter I was cleaning my boat in the garage and accidentally stepped on the pedal...but noticed the blades didn't turn like they should have....so I took a closer look. Between mid-range speeds on cont or momentary it did not work.
> last year while fishing I thought at times I was running out of battery and I could only fight current/wind at high speed....stupid me for not realizing the pedal wasn't working.
> ...



the powerdrive pedals are kinda notorious for having problems...about the only flaw ive ever seen or heard of with any minnkota product. I had trouble with my pedal after a couple years and had to buy the replacement pedal for my PD. one thing I do is keep my feet clean when using it and always disconnect it when not in use(trailerin the boat) so it doesent bounce around. ive had my replacement pedal for 8-9 years now and it works perfect. another thing I do is never put all my weight on it and always try to be gentle with it, it takes very little pressure to get the motor to turn and run on the momentary pedal. not saying ur wrong but I believe if you have an authorized service provider install your minnkota add ons(props, I pilot etc...) it will not void the warranty.
but I may be wrong...thought I was told by minnkota but may be mistaken...as for the I pilot I would just buy one with it already equipped with it because im sure it would all be under warranty if bought that way....


----------



## KevinWI (Jun 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316954#p316954 said:


> Keystone » 19 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316949#p316949 said:
> ...



That is not what he said...he said even if it doesn't have the right prop that came with that model, they mark it down and send to Minn kota, where they then void out your warranty...only add-on allowed that doesn't void it was the minn kota mounting slide off/on bracket mount.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316958#p316958 said:


> KevinWI » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316954#p316954 said:
> ...



Feel free to believe him. Makes no never mind to me. Heck I go to to the Kwik Trip for my legal advice.


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 2, 2013)

I've read that if an authorized repair/service center does anything it does not void any remaining warranty since they are an authorized repair center. Even read where people have had shafts cut down by authorized centers and it did not void warranty. Just what I've read.


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316989#p316989 said:


> TNtroller » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]I've read that if an authorized repair/service center does anything it does not void any remaining warranty since they are an authorized repair center. Even read where people have had shafts cut down by authorized centers and it did not void warranty. Just what I've read.




X2


----------



## KevinWI (Jun 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316989#p316989 said:


> TNtroller » 02 Jun 2013, 07:06[/url]"]I've read that if an authorized repair/service center does anything it does not void any remaining warranty since they are an authorized repair center. Even read where people have had shafts cut down by authorized centers and it did not void warranty. Just what I've read.



Correct. Only an authorized modification. Do it yourself to save $$ and you are SOL


----------

